# Top Extensions/Add-ons you can't live without



## sygeek (Jun 12, 2011)

Here's mine list of top add-ons in Firefox:


> AdBlock Plus
> LastPass
> XMarks
> Sage
> ...


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 12, 2011)

Read it Later ! 

Brilliant for people who dont want to bookmark everything and read when the time is right !


----------



## sygeek (Jun 12, 2011)

^Using trunk.ly as an alternative to Read it later. Although I do agree that it's an awesome extension.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 12, 2011)

It is very good when you stumble upon an article but dont have time to read it and you dont want to bookmark it . 

Must for those who read a lot on the Internet . BTW, I use Feedemon for RSS


----------



## sygeek (Jun 12, 2011)

Mostly prefer GoogleReader/NewsBlur for RSS over other offline readers. But for quicker access, Sage extension is the way to go.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 12, 2011)

AdBlock
Greasemonkey
Easy Youtube Video Downloader
Fast Dial
Read It Later

That's it. Firefox 5.0


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 13, 2011)

I kind of dont like Fast Dial . 

I know its very useful and this is just my opinion


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 13, 2011)

I installed it yesterday and haven't been able to get it to work 

I posted all the add-ons I have installed in FF.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jun 13, 2011)

Adblock Plus
NoScript
Greasemonkey
DownThemAll
FireBug
FoxTab
PersonsPlus
FireFTP


----------



## ico (Jun 13, 2011)

In Firefox, I only use AdBlock Plus, Stylish and Chatzilla.

In Opera, only NoAds - although Opera's ad-block + Fanboy's list can suffice. Features of Firefox extensions like Stylish, Chatzilla, Greasemonkey, NoScript, Firebug, XMarks, FoxTab and Lastpass are built-in.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 13, 2011)

ico said:


> In Firefox, I only use AdBlock Plus, Stylish and Chatzilla.
> 
> In Opera, only NoAds - although Opera's ad-block + Fanboy's list can suffice. Features of Firefox extensions like Stylish, Chatzilla, Greasemonkey, NoScript, Firebug, XMarks, FoxTab and Lastpass are built-in.


Opera's ad-block never worked for me. At least not during the first 10 minutes of messing with it, gave up in the end (with the entire browser).

Though I still feel that it's an awesome browser, but I just can't get over with Firefox .


----------



## Skud (Jun 13, 2011)

here's my top 10:-

1) Ad-block plus
2) Converter - indispensable for one-click USD->INR
3) Ghostery - blocks 3rd party web bugs and web analytics erc.
4) WOT
5) IE Tab plus
6) new Tab King
7) personas & personas rotator
8) Yoono - social networking champ
9) bartab - if your ff is eating your memory like anything, try this. it really makes a difference
10) download statusbar


----------



## asingh (Jun 13, 2011)

Adblock.
Fireshot.
NeatDigitForum -- by TareyG


----------



## gameranand (Jun 14, 2011)

Well I don't really use this browser. But when I used to
1. Adblock
2. Chatzilla
3. Fast Dial


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 14, 2011)

1. adblock plus (everyone uses it!!!  )
2. WOT
3. Flashgot
4. google dictionary and google translate

this is all for now...


----------



## mohityadavx (Jun 14, 2011)

adblock plus
scrapbook
easy youtube video downloader
speed dns


----------



## ahd (Jun 14, 2011)

Heres some of mine (apart from some of the ubiquitously popular addons above)

1. Memonic (Clip a content, share with other memonic users and they get it sort of on their news feed. Have the content available offline on all your devices)
2. Chrome Currency Converter (Converts foreign currencies right there on the page you're at to your choose currency)
3. Reload all tabs (Chrome only)
4. Sexy Undo Close tab (Chrome only)
5. Goo.gl URL Shortner (Goo.gl lite on Firefox)
6. Wikilookup (to quickly lookup wikipedia entries through a popup w/o leaving your current page) (Firefox only)


Have fun using them 



ico said:


> Don't need extensions for these too in Opera.



Those are Chrome only and I think Google would definitely add those features in one of their upcoming versions. 
Also both of them are inbuilt in Firefox too.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 18, 2011)

Here is a list-
Adblock Plus
Datafox
Chatzilla

I dont use many add-ons


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 22, 2011)

I like to use

Adblock Plus
Wot
thumbnail Zoom
Cool Previews
Easy youtube video Downloader
Undo Closed Tabs Button


----------



## noob (Jun 22, 2011)

I use chrome

1. ChromeToPhone
2. AdBlock 
3. Google URL Shortner
4. Twitter Helper
5. HideFBQuestions
6. FBFOntSize


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow.. so many awesome ad-ons and none have mentioned the awesome, SkipScreen extension! So I am mentioning it:

*SkipScreen*


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 23, 2011)

cant live without:
1. Lastpass
2. AIOS
3. Tab mix plus
4. Fire Gestures
5. fast dial
6. downThemAll


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 24, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Wow.. so many awesome ad-ons and none have mentioned the awesome, SkipScreen extension! So I am mentioning it:
> 
> *SkipScreen*



+ 1 (I download a lot and it is really helpful)
AdBlock  Plus
XRay
HTTPFox
Fiddler
Chatzilla
Y-Slow


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 24, 2011)

Skipscreen is not compatible with Firefox 5. 



Great addon I must say .


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 24, 2011)

haha worng post


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2011)

Here is mine:
Flashgot
Download Helper
Firebug
colorpicker


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 24, 2011)

anyone tried *AddOnFox*?? 
have lots of inbuilt addons like WOT, adblockplus, downthemall, skipscreen, chatzilla, flashgot, noscript, dictionary.......lots..... total all-in-one package......


----------



## Vyom (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ Will try and tell. All those ad-ons in one package. There must be some catch!


----------

